# Que es un delay,y para que sirve....?



## Reiy (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola ,tengo la siguiente duda,es que tengo varios circuitos  que dicen ser delay pero no se  que son o para que me sirven,y si tiene algo que ver con un eco,cosas asi,perdonen por la ignnorancia pero es que quiero aprender y estoy de abajo, por eso les agradeceria la ayuda con detalles para aprender del tema..saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2008)

Delay significa "Retardo"
Cuando tienes una instalación de sonido sobre una gran superficie con varios reproductores de sonido, estos se desfasan entre si debido al tiempo de propagación del sonido entre un reproductor y esto produce que se formen puntos donde el sonido se cancela o magnifica según la fase se sume o se reste al original.
Para evitar esto se alimenta la instalación de sonido a través de controles de delay que provocan un retraso en la señal de audio entre un reproductor y otro, de manera que cuando llega la onda de sonido a un reproductor lejano y que ha sido tratado con "Delay" esta se ponga en fase (la original con la del reproductor lejano), con esto se logran mas y mejores niveles de reproducción.


----------



## Reiy (Nov 4, 2008)

ahh gracias por la información ,bueno y que tiene que ver esto con un eco,o no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2008)

En programación "delay" es retardo , si nosotros por ejemplo programamos un circuito que prenda y apague un led cada segundo ese intervalo de tiempo de 1 segundo es el delay o retardo que hay entre que se prende el led y se apaga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2008)

Un eco o Reverberador es un delay "Largo" y "realimentado", la señal de salida vuelve a la entrada


----------



## Reiy (Nov 4, 2008)

ahh ya,ahora si,entonces estos delay que yo tengo los puedo emplear en un mesclador por ejemplo para darle eco a las de los microfonos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2008)

Desconozco que delay posees, pero si el tiempo de retardo que puedas ajustar es suficientemente largo, en efecto lo puedes emplear como eco o Reverberador


----------



## Reiy (Nov 4, 2008)

ahh ya,muchas gracias amigo entonces por la información,entonces  todo lo que tengo que hacer es ajustar el delay si es ajustable a un tiempo de retardo largo para obtener un eco,bueno y fuera del eco,como lo emplearia,ya me explicaron su otra funsion ,pero como iria,osea donde lo colocaria en un equipo de sonido para ajustar todo esto que me dicen del tiempo de retardo de la musica etc?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2008)

Se coloca entre la mesa de mezcla y el amplificador que alimenta a los parlantes remotos.
Para el ajuste: se mide la distancia física entre los reproductores principales y los remotos, se calcula el retardo de propagación (por velocidad del sonido) y se ajusta el delay para que posea ese retardo calculado, de esta forma el parlante remoto queda en fase (Se superpone) al sonido del reproductor principal


----------



## Reiy (Nov 5, 2008)

a ver si entiendo,primero me dices que parlante remoto,como que parlante remoto,no entiendo,?
entonces lo que me explicas es que lo ponga a la salida de la mescladora y antes del amplificador,entre los dos y lo regule calculandolo,como lo calculo primero porue la verdad nunca habia oido de eso,es que tengo oca experiencia por aca,entonces ya y como se a partir  de mi calculo como devo regular el delay?


----------



## polochemape (Nov 5, 2008)

Amigos, con todo respeto...eco es la repeticion de un sonido sobre una superficie que se encuentra situadaminima de 13 mts, su retono produce un primer eco condesface de tiempo...
reververacion es el efecto que se produce cuando una vez emitido el sonido en la sala o el lugar reflectante tarda en desaparecer (decay) estos dos elementos son de procedencia natural y se logran imitar electronicamente....el delay es el desarrollo electronico para retardar la señal original segun la nesecidad.....


----------



## polochemape (Nov 5, 2008)

Normalmente al instalar un equipo deamplificación conocido como PA seutilizan altavoces de escenario....pero cuando el lugar requiere de otros altavoces fuera de escenario son los que se conocen comoremotos y estos son los quedeben llevar el retardo (delay ) paratratar de equilibrar su sonido con la señal original...en la actualidad existen procesadores que tienen incorporados entre otros
el efecto de retardo...


----------



## Reiy (Nov 5, 2008)

ahh ya voy copiando,entonces no para nada utilizo  el delay  como eco en un circuito ,si no que es unico y exclusivo para retardar la señal en aras que llegue pareja a  todos los altavoces o algo por el estilo.ya,y no  tienen un ejemplo practico  donde lo pueda emplear ademas de en esto..osea dond suelen venir estos circuitos con mas frecuencia.etc


----------



## polochemape (Nov 5, 2008)

El efecto delay se puede usar en grabacion para simulaciones estereo asi como envolvente en la voz, lo que se debe tener cuidado es al momento de regular la repeticion pues se puede convertir en un eco simulado


----------



## Reiy (Nov 5, 2008)

no te entiendo ,como para  grabaciones estereos o envolvente en al voz?y como que en un eco simulado?


----------



## asdonaire (Nov 7, 2016)

En un auditorio que tenga unas medidas grandes, el sonido que sale de los altavoces del escenario se va atenuando con la distancia. Esto hace que llegue con poca intensidad al público que está situado a más distancia.
Para solventar este problema se ponen altavoces más alejados del escenario, o lo que es lo mismo más próximos al público más alejado.

El público que está mas alejado va a recibir tanto el sonido procedente de los altavoces separados del escenario, como el sonido que viene de los altavoces del escenario (este último como ya he dicho con menor intensidad).

Si todos los altavoces emiten el sonido al mismo tiempo ocurrira que llegará antes al público lejano el sonido de los altavoces separados del escenario y pasado un tiempo llegará el sonido procedente de los altavoces del escenario.

Si la diferencia en tiempo es menor de 0,1s desde que llega un sonido hasta que llega el otro, el efecto percibido es de reverberación. Pero si el retraso entre uno y otro es superior a 0,1 s se percibe eco.

Para que esto no ocurra, se introduce un retraso (Delay) en los altavoces que hay más alejados del escenario, de forma que emitan el sonido al mismo tiempo que llega el sonido procedente de los altavoces del escenario. Así estos altavoces lo que hacen es compensar la pérdida de intensidad sufrida, sumándose al sonido procedente del escenario.
La idea es que los dos sonidos lleguen al mismo tiempo al espectador.

Algo así debe ser.


----------

